
Disgraced Scientist Clones Dogs, and Critics Question His Intent - signor_bosco
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2015/09/30/418642018/disgraced-scientist-clones-dogs-and-critics-question-his-intent
======
halfdan
> "I'm a little bit wary of the idea that he's still trying to do research and
> publish in scientific journals,"

So? If the Journal properly does peer review and his research is legit I don't
see any problem with that.

As for why he does what he does - it's a business like many others there's no
reason for someone with his knowledge to not offer his services in cloning
animals (even if the cloning is imperfect).

